# Start of book two



## The Maven (Mar 25, 2015)

So having settled into being a published author :biggrin: I have decided to continue my foray into my fantasy world and pen the sequel in the series. 

I am currently busy writing the second book's first chapter and would appreciate help from the community regarding where would be the appropriate place to post such writings for reviews and feedback to improve the chapters as I go along?

Much thanks guys and girls, have a great day


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Mar 25, 2015)

I think you can post portions here in a portfolio but you could also try LegendFire as well.

I've personally become a huge fan of the 50 page edit(s) [stopping to edit every 50-ish pages rather than by chapter].


----------



## The Maven (Mar 25, 2015)

thank you Catholic Crow


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Mar 25, 2015)

NP - congrats on the publication!!!!!!!!!!!  :dance:


----------



## Chessie (Mar 25, 2015)

How exciting! Congratulations on publication! I wish you a great author journey. <3


----------

